# Lieutenant Jose A. Cordova-Montañez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lieutenant Jose A. Cordova-Montañez

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Puerto Rico Police Department
Puerto Rico*
End of Watch: Tuesday, October 26, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 30 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, October 26, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Lieutenant Jose Cordova-Montañez was shot and killed when he attempted to take action while off duty. He was at a local business on PR-183, in San Lorenzo, when several armed men announced a robbery.

Lieutenant Cordova-Montañez identified himself and attempted to intervene but was shot four times in the chest. The suspects then stole his service weapon and fled the scene.

He was transported to a local hospital where he died a short time later.

Lieuteannt Cordova-Montañez had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 30 years and was going to retire the following year. He is survived by his wife, four children, and several grandchildren.

Agency Contact Information
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

_*Please contact the Puerto Rico Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Lt.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace LT.


----------

